# Bah Humbug....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

>>Just a quick reminder<<

Scrooge

:x-mas:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one. I can't wait - I LOVE christmas  

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Me too.... Pete, just jump in your motorhome and get away from it all... 

Just finished installing my christmas lights ...told you I was excited I couldn't wait (sound on)  My Christmas light...Click Here

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
8O 8O blimey trust you :lol: :lol: 

ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You little tinker Rob;

aren't they the same ones you had last year :lol: 

pete

:x-mas:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yep....  having to run them off genny’s as the power usage is draining the neighbourhood...  

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Normally.........I Hate Chrismas.... :evil: 

But this year...............I'm having a GRANDDAUGHTER for christmas.!! :lol: 

(If anyone says..."were having Turkey"!!........)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> But this year...............I'm having a GRANDDAUGHTER for christmas.!! :lol:


Hi Badger,

No better present in life than that...happy Christmas granddad to be 

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

.......I'm Fillin' up.......


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> .......I'm Fillin' up.......


Hi Badger,

That's what babies do..at least in their nappy's, so I'm told 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations Badger, there's nothing better than a grandchild.


----------



## 98060 (Mar 9, 2006)

HO Ho HO it's allright for you lot ,I have to deliver all the presents and clean up the reindeer poo after. And I'm sick of kids with wet nappies sitting on my lap, pulling my beared. Off to the Bahamas soon after for another 360 days in the sun


----------

